# 1996 Sentra 1.6L Check Engine Light No Code Pulled



## drewbp (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi There,

Just bought a 1996 Sentra with 100k miles to replace my 1998 with 300k miles. I am slowly going through and taking care of its small issues. Here is my trouble.

I had the check engine light come on and was able to read a code, which led to cleaning the EGR valve. I dont know if I have driven the car far enough to trip the check engine light for that problem again yet. It took almost a full take to trip after resetting before cleaning. 

But several times I have started the car and get the CEL. I connect the OBD2 reader and get no codes stored. I reset the CEL, and then within 2 or 3 times of starting the car, I get the CEL, again with no codes stored.

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Try another OBD2 reader.
Could be the case that the reader you're using is a cheap one and will only display the "generic" codes and not manufacturer specific codes...which might otherwise be discarded as invalid by a cheap reader.


----------



## thxone (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree with JDG, I worked at autozon for a bit and our code reader's battery would fail and screw readings up as well. I would try a new or better reader if you have access to one... AZ is free to have codes read.


----------

